# how much does your ss/fixie weigh?



## Kung Fu Felice (Apr 17, 2007)

As I'm putting together parts for my SS bike, it hit me that this bike can be really really light without the extra cogs, der., shifters, etc.

Am I off to think that most singlespeeds, without really trying, come in at around 15lbs. (this is with a heavy seat and no carbon parts)? If I really tried, and used lots of carbon components, were talking about a 13 lb. bike!

Does anyone know the approximate weight of their fixie/SS?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Mine comes in just below 18 lbs. I only know this becasue my mechanic told me after I pimped it out recently. As you can see, it's steel and doesn't have many weight-concious parts. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=105&page=4


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

All of mine are less than 20lbs. The lightest is around 17lbs


----------



## logansites (Jan 4, 2007)

i weighed mine by standing on my bathroom scale with and without it... dont know how accurate that is but it came out to about 22 lbs. its an old steel raleigh.


----------



## benwitt11 (May 31, 2006)

The lightest is 13.7, the heaviest is about 30. The light one is the Trek Madone, the heavy one is a Surly Karate Monkey fixed with fenders and a rack.


----------



## karyg (Feb 17, 2004)

Mine weighs 20 lbs. There is nothing that I would consider lightweight on this bike. I also have it set up with dual brakes.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

My Pista Concept weighs in at 15.8 (which includes tail light and front light (minus battery), but my Paris Carbon weighs 15.5. I could probably get the PC lighter, but its pretty durable w/out "lightweight" parts.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Mine is 18lb, but with heavy wheels -- Deep Vs & 28C Armadillo tires. Toeclip pedals w/ metal cages aren't helping either. I think I could get it under 15lbs with lighter wheels & pedals.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

I've never weighed my Steamroller (actually I've never weighed any bike, now that I think about it), but I certainly didn't build it with light weight in mind. To me, that's yet another benefit of the fixed gear bike; they're just naturally light because of their simplicity. If I had to guess, I'd say the ol' Surly is in the 20 - 22 lb range (?) For a 4130 bike, it feels pretty "right" to me.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

My Raleigh Supercourse comes in at 21 lbs. It's a relatively heavy frame as only the main tubes are Reynolds 531 straight gauge. The rest is British shopping cart steel. Of course, if I wanted it "light" I wouldn't have put a Brooks B-17 saddle on it. But as a "flatland" commuter, it's just fine.


----------



## FlatlandRoller (Jan 22, 2004)

20# here but I'm not sure it matters for me on this bike. But the ride, baby, soft balloon tires, ti frame, carbon fork, I'm luvin' it!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1050885&posted=1#post1050885

it's at the bottom...


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

19 lbs for a 60cm Soma Rush with heavy yet bulletproof wheels....


----------



## Kung Fu Felice (Apr 17, 2007)

the simplicity of ss/fixie is so awesome, lightweight and a smooth drivetrain...doesn't get any better!

speaking of drivetrain, my brand new 07 Ultegra equipped Bianchi 928 needs to be adjusted, ugh, front Der. not upshifting properly and the largest cog at the rear refuses to bite... Rohloff, one day, one day


----------



## warmseth (May 11, 2006)

my pista concept is in the high 15ish pound range and i don't know what my schwinn le tour weighs, but i'd guess it's well over 20 with the fenders and no fancy parts


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Pretty heavy.*

I'd have to guess 19-22 lbs, never weighed it. It's heavier than my race bike, anyway. It's an '80's steel frame -- a fairly lightweight one for the day -- with durable wheels, both brakes, fenders, tough tires. Everything a fixie should be.

Was it Cramerotti that played around with a super-super light fixie at a bike show recently? 7 lbs or something?


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I've never weighed my bikes, but my fixed gear is definitely heavier than my geared. It has relatively cheap steel tubes and heavy wheels when compared with my geared bike that is aluminum with nicer wheels. I would guess the fixed gear is at least 20lbs, maybe even close to 25.


----------



## sheriff1 (Jan 29, 2007)

My 53 cm Bianchi Pista tipped the scaled at 20 pounds when purchased, but I shed a little over a pound by switching to a carbon front fork.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

BianchiJoe said:


> I've never weighed my Steamroller. . . I'd say the ol' Surly. . .


Hold the phone there BianchiJoe, since when does Bianchi make the Steamroler, or anything surly for that matter? Should I now dub thee SurlyJoe?


----------



## hitek (Mar 13, 2006)

mine is 26 lbs, buts it is a rigid mt bike


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 8, 2007)

probably about 22lbs, as I've swapped on lighter tires and bar/stem combo. It was 24lbs or so stock.

Of course, my Steelwool is built with bombproof in mind, not light weight. 36 spokes per wheel and no weight-weenie stuff. The only real lightweight component is my Profile Stoker bar.

It'll probably lose some weight when I get around to putting a decent crank and seatpost on it though, and my next wheelset will be lighter (although still 36 spoke 3x)


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

My Colnago Master fixed/ss is about 20 pounds. It's set up 42 - 16SS/17 Fixed. Dual brakes, steel fork.

I have a Colnago Master Light (steel frame, CF fork) with Record and SSC SL2s and a Cannondale CAAD8 with Record and SL2s, and they both are lighter than the Fixed Gear.


----------



## Kung Fu Felice (Apr 17, 2007)

Einstruzende said:


> My Colnago Master fixed/ss is about 20 pounds. It's set up 42 - 16SS/17 Fixed. Dual brakes, steel fork.
> 
> I have a Colnago Master Light (steel frame, CF fork) with Record and SSC SL2s and a Cannondale CAAD8 with Record and SL2s, and they both are lighter than the Fixed Gear.


wow, that steel fork must be heavy!


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Pablo said:


> Should I now dub thee SurlyJoe?


Nah, I still have a Bianchi, but it's garaged at my parents' house in another state for summer vacation riding. At one point I think I had four Bianchis in the house; now none. I still bleed celeste, though!


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

My green fixed gear is about 22 lbs with Brooks saddle and tool kit and carbon fork. Hey it rides lighter than it is! My Gios and cannondale are lighter, too. I have a cruiser that's got to be 35 lbs though.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

BianchiJoe said:


> Nah, I still have a Bianchi, but it's garaged at my parents' house in another state for summer vacation riding. At one point I think I had four Bianchis in the house; now none. I still bleed celeste, though!


Whew. I feel better now.


----------



## mateoway (Oct 14, 2005)

I just weighed my allez and was shocked that it was 21 lbs even .it felt so much lighter maybe I shouln't have weighed it.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't get it. No derailleurs, no multiple cog cassette, no second chainring, no brakes, chopped down bars, 21+ lbs? 

My 18 speed Guerciotti with steel fork and period correct Campagnolo Chorus parts weighs in at 20.5 lbs. There is no carbon to be found on the bike anywhere nor any titanium, other than the spokes (but DB stainless weighs about the same, so I'm told) and the saddle rails. The tires have steel beads on them. My seatpost has a steel cradle and I can save almost half a pound switching to a lighter one so my bike would be a bit over 20 lbs with this simple upgrade.

I would have thought that a steel fixie or SS would weigh in at about 16 - 18 lbs easily. With modern materials and threadless fork/stem combo would be a lot lighter, no?


----------



## Kung Fu Felice (Apr 17, 2007)

let's see if it adds up:
older steel frame+fork: 7.0 lbs.
headset: 0.5 lb.
Cheap clincher wheels: 5 lbs.
clincher tires + tube: 1 lb.
Pedals: 0.5 lbs.
old school saddle+ alloy post: 1.0 lb.
cheapo stem + handlebar: 1.5 
BB: 0.5 lb.
Crank+chainring: 2.0 lb.
lever + brake: 0.5 lb.
chain: 0.5 lb.
Total: 20 lbs.

Don't know where the extra 1 lb. is coming from. Very heavy bar tape? Tire goo?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I just built up my old 1993 Litespeed Classic frame w/ carbon fork......formula hubs, MA3 rims, both front and rear calipers, pista crankset, but no Brooks......the bike feels like 16 lbs.


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

roadfix said:


> I just built up my old 1993 Litespeed Classic frame w/ carbon fork......formula hubs, MA3 rims, both front and rear calipers, pista crankset, but no Brooks......the bike feels like 16 lbs.


Just lifted some weights....The bike feels like 12 lbs :crazy:


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

22 lbs Old Gitane Tour de France single speed, Reynolds 531. 65 cm frame


----------

